# IH 1086 Injection Pump



## aborgardt (Dec 15, 2015)

The injection pump on my 1086 is weak and I am wanting to rebuild it, but I am not able to locate a rebuild kit for it anywhere. I can find rebuilt pumps, so there has to be kits??? anyone have any ideas where I can go for a repair kit?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

No offense intended, friend, but the reason such "kits" aren't available is probably due to the fact that one doesn't simply "rebuild" injection pumps at home. This is done by professionals, with the proper knowledge, tools, and test equipment. I suppose should you choose to "do it yourself," I'm quite sure you can obtain any parts, seals, kits or whatever from a pump shop, once you provide the make/model and I.D. numbers from the pump.


----------



## aborgardt (Dec 15, 2015)

That makes sense. I guess I just assumed replacing seals and gaskets would not require much knowledge. Must be more to it than that. Thanks!!


----------



## robertgrisham (Jun 7, 2011)

aborgardt,
I found some seals for an old Bosch injector pump for a 1970s IHC 2400A. My pump still worked but was leaking around the shaft seals. Did the job myself and came out ok. Try this company in Ky. http://www.dandcdiesel.com/contact-us.php My pump is so old that getting parts is impossible but they did have the seals. Good luck. Robert


----------



## aborgardt (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks, I sent them an email. There rebuild prices look pretty reasonable too....


----------

